# How much food in weight does a pigeon need to eat?



## Pimmilossily

I'm talking about the feral pigeons you see in towns everywhere, not wood-pigeons. I know what they eat, but I need to know how much - in weight (grams or ounces).


----------



## Crazy Pete

When in training I give my racers 2 oz a day, they will eat much more if I let them. So I wouldn't think your bird would need quite that much unless you are trying to put some weight back on them.
Dave


----------



## Feefo

Is this for a feral in your care or for feeding the ferals in town?

The general guide is 10% of their body weight per but I allow my rescues free access to food, removing the excess at the end of the day to put out for the wild birds. That way I ensure that even the slowest and most disabled get what they need.


----------



## Sinta

According to the book Avian Medicine by Drs. Ritchie and Harrison and Ms. Harrison, "the daily feed consumption of pigeons and doves is approximately 1/5 to 1/20 of their body weight... The daily amount of drinking water varies between 5 and 8% of the body weight."

The book can be googled and downloaded for free.


----------



## sky tx

So---as most pigeons weight 13-16 ounces---Get your pencil and paper.


----------

